# BBCSO (Pro / Core / Discover 1.2.0) - free, complete template for FL Studio (UPDATED January 16th 2021)



## Bluemount Score (Oct 30, 2019)

*Dropbox Links to BBCSO template v2.5.2:

Template all mics deactivated*

*Template Mix 1 mics activated*


*Update 2 from January 16th 2021*
version 2.5.2
for FL Studio 20.8+
- Bass Flute Long Flutter articulation was missing
- Some "extended legato" weren't actually extended, but normal legato techniques


*Update from January 16th 2021*
version 2.5
for FL Studio 20.8 +
- BBCSO Update 1.2.0
- Cimbasso added
- muted brass articulations added
- there is now one MULTI instance of BBCSO for untuned percussion incl. all instruments, AND seperate instances for the individual untuned percussion instruments. Decide with which of both options you like to work!
- some mixer changes


*Update from January 06th 2021*
version 2.3
for FL Studio 20.8 +
- minor changes / fixes (e.g. flute major / minor trills were swapped)
- now with only one pattern for the whole orchestra (incl. untuned percussion)


*Update from June 21st 2020*
version v2.2
for FL Studio 20.7 +
- found a workarround to solve the horrible noise error crash (while working and rendering) by deactivating "process inactive inputs and outputs" for all BBCSO instances
- fixed a routing error
- some minor tweaking 


*Update from May 16th 2020*
version v2.0
for FL Studio 20.6.2 +
- articualtion switching with BRSO Articulate works again, I changed the switching method from keyswitching to CC32 values. It didn't work for me anymore since the 1.1.8 update
- bass flute added
- I only use two patterns (orchestra + untuned percussion) now instead of one pattern per instrument, doesn't look as fancy, but fits my workflow better 
- major and minor trills in the flutes where swapped in the previous template... fixed that!
- reverb is now Valhalla Room (instead of RC48), which you of course can still replace by your own reverb 100% wet plugin


*Original post:*
As I got quite a few requests to share my FL Studio template for BBCSO, I decided to create this thread to describe how it works and to make it accesible for everybody interested. There already have been submissions for other DAW's, so here is my personal addition.

This was designed for personal use and is surely not "the best or most complex template in the world", but thinking about the collaboration aspect, I hope that's what @christianhenson meant and that it helps you if you don't want to set up everything by yourself. It definitely is a very solid starting point.






*Mixer routing:*
Instrument (e.g. Violins 1) --> Wet channel (reverb) + Dry channel (no effects) --> Group Master (e.g. Strings) --> Master






*XYZ-Controller:*






Every instrument channel has a "Fruity XYZ Controller" loaded. It is what I named it, a Dry / Wet / Panning controller, linked to the reverb bus from the instruments specific group (e.g. Strings WET + Strings DRY).
By moving *the y controller* up, you get more of the Wet channel signal, by moving it down more Dry signal. This simulates a room. If you want to push your instrument further back, you get more Wet signal / reverb, and vice versa. However, I keep most instruments centered and use mic positions to create realistic depth. Same reverb tail on all instruments. Exceptions were more reverb sounds good can be e.g. Choir, Harp, Pads and so on, that's up to you.

*The x controller *is linked to the panning of each indiviual instrument. Simple and quick, even though additional panning isn't necssary in most cases either.

But all in all, with this plugin you can quickly position your instrument in a virtual concert hall.


*BRSO Articulate:*






Every instance of BBCSO is linked to an instance of BRSO Articulate, a free articulation management plugin for FL Studio which basically is a way better version of the common MIDI out plugin. You can link each MIDI note color to an individual articulation. It basically doubles the power of FL Studio for orchestral music. Every articulation of each BBCSO instrument, as well as every relevant CC Controller, is linked and named correctly in the template.
Big thanks to the creator of the plugin, @blakerobinson for sending me the presets.

*3rd party plugins needed:*

Besides BRSO articulate, my template doesn't contain any unreplacable 3rd party plugins. If you don't own Valhalla Room Reverb, you'll have to replace the reverb plugin in each of the 5 "group WET" channels with your own reverb plugin.

Hope this is helpful, feel free to ask if you have any questions.

#ONEORCHESTRA


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 30, 2019)

Just a quick note: It comes with all mic positions deactivated for anybody with low RAM.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 30, 2019)

Don't forget to use the #ONEORCHESTRA tag 

Not sure where... some sort of social media thing I suppose...


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 30, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> Don't forget to use the #ONEORCHESTRA tag
> 
> Not sure where... some sort of social media thing I suppose...


Fixed


----------



## Montisquirrel (Oct 30, 2019)

I don't own BBCSO but I love to see some love for FL Studio here. Thanks for taking your time building this and sharing it.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 30, 2019)

Montisquirrel said:


> I don't own BBCSO but I love to see some love for FL Studio here. Thanks for taking your time building this and sharing it.


As anybody else, I got quite a few limitations when it comes to making virtual orchestral music, but for me, this DAW isn't one of them


----------



## Joel Ewers (Oct 30, 2019)

This looks great, man. Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## christianhenson (Nov 3, 2019)

This is so great, I'll recommend it for THE PAGE!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 3, 2019)

christianhenson said:


> This is so great, I'll recommend it for THE PAGE!


Awesome! Thanks for coming by, Christian! Effort was worth it


----------



## Mason (Nov 3, 2019)

Any chance this works on Mac? BRSO has only been available for PC.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 3, 2019)

Mason said:


> Any chance this works on Mac? BRSO has only been available for PC.


I wasn't aware of that. In that case, you could still remove all instances of BRSO and use the BBCSO plugins on their own by using manual keyswitches for articulations. Mixer routing and so on is still gonna work.


----------



## porrasm (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm a bit late to the party but here is my template if anyone is interested. It uses Kontakt, Valhalla reverb, and 2 Kontakt libraries (Grandeur and toys percussion from Impact soundworks) and of course BRSO articulate. If you don't have those you can just skip the loading for said plugin.



It has Kontakt routings ready for all sections if you want to add other libraries, which is nice.


----------



## lgmcben (May 9, 2020)

Big thanks to OP for this. Anyone tried this with the newly released Core version?


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 9, 2020)

lgmcben said:


> Big thanks to OP for this. Anyone tried this with the newly released Core version?


No problem, but for me it seems like the keyswitching with BRSO Articulate doesn't work correctly anymore since the latest core / discover update, also not in Pro. As this is of higher interest for myself as well of course, I'll do further investigation and post an updated version if I manage to figure it out.
I messaged the creator of BRSO but got no reply yet.


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 16, 2020)

I just updated the template and download link, e.g. bass flute is included now, find more information in my original post


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 16, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> This is so great, I'll recommend it for THE PAGE!


Maybe you could add this to THE PAGE if it helps people?
Probably FL Studio is not a famous enough DAW, but you never know


----------



## lgmcben (May 16, 2020)

I literally just posted this image on discord 5 minutes ago. (the time you see in the image is GMT+7)






Thank you so much!


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 16, 2020)

lgmcben said:


> I literally just posted this image on discord 5 minutes ago. (the time you see in the image is GMT+7)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes just checked as well, to be sure this didn't change with the Discover / Core update... but well, seems we still don't belong to the big boys


----------



## Kalzarius (May 18, 2020)

Blake Robinson posted a new version today that fixes the issue. Based on the release notes, I'm guessing the keyswitching notes were not held long enough for the new plugin to recognize.

Is anyone else getting instances of one or more the BBC plugins blasting the audio device with an irritating and permanent noise? I noticed this pop up after upgrading to FL Studio 20.7.


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 18, 2020)

Kalzarius said:


> Blake Robinson posted a new version today that fixes the issue. Based on the release notes, I'm guessing the keyswitching notes were not held long enough for the new plugin to recognize.
> 
> Is anyone else getting instances of one or more the BBC plugins blasting the audio device with an irritating and permanent noise? I noticed this pop up after upgrading to FL Studio 20.7.


That's true, he contacted me via PM. Haven't tried out the latest version of BRSO though so far.
Neither I yet came across the permanent noise issue you are describing here...


----------



## Kalzarius (May 18, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> That's true, he contacted me via PM. Haven't tried out the latest version of BRSO though so far.
> Neither I yet came across the permanent noise issue you are describing here...



It looks like this:






I created a quick file with 5 instances of BBCSO (Violins 1 and 2, Violas, Celli, Basses). Reloaded it and I get this.

With your template, if I reload the plugin, it usually fixes it. With my own templates, oddly, reloading it does nothing other than change the quality of the sound, an inconsistency I find positively bizarre. I have to replace the VST3 instance with the regular VST plugin in my own projects to fix it. I confess I am terribly perplexed by the whole thing. I've tried tweaking plugin settings like use fixed buffers and the like. Sometimes it fixes it, sometimes it doesn't. I haven't encountered it with any other plugins and this is definitely new since I updated to FL 20.7 yesterday. I suppose I will wait a day or two to see if anyone else can reproduce (and potentially find a fix) and then report it if need be.


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 18, 2020)

Kalzarius said:


> It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks anything but enjoyable. I updated to 20.7 too yesterday but only shortly used BBCSO since...


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 20, 2020)

Kalzarius said:


> It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can now confirm this issue. Just had it as well when using my template. Happened after I turned my PC on after stand by mode. The contrabassoon instance of BBCSO alone caused it, in my case. After deleting the patch, the horrible saw noise faded away for a few seconds and was gone then...


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 23, 2020)

Kalzarius said:


> It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After this happened again and again to me, I just contacted the Spitfire Support.. The noise even destroys exported audio files, makes BBCSO almost unusable right now!


----------



## Kalzarius (May 25, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> After this happened again and again to me, I just contacted the Spitfire Support.. The noise even destroys exported audio files, makes BBCSO almost unusable right now!


Oh good grief.

Well, hopefully they will get it sorted. I wonder what changed in FL Studio 20.7 to cause this and I wonder further whether it affects the regular VST version or just the VST3. It seemed to be the VST3 version that had the issue for me, as my test file with VST2 didn't seem to have the issue.


----------



## Afstudios (May 28, 2020)

I did the same thing and switched to the VST2 version, only it reset the BRSO articulate keyswitches. can you help me out @Bluemount Score ?


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 28, 2020)

Afstudios said:


> I did the same thing and switched to the VST2 version, only it reset the BRSO articulate keyswitches. can you help me out @Bluemount Score ?


I'm not sure yet if the non-VST3 version doesn't cause the issue at all, but it didn't happen to me so far. Apparently, if this would be the solution, I see no other way than replacing all BBCSO instances as non-VST3 versions and setting the articulation switching up again one by one in each of them.
Lots of work that I don't have the time for right now. I got an answer from the Spitfire support, it was mentioned that they are trying to recreate the problem. Right now, I'm hoping for a fix in the near future.


----------



## Afstudios (May 28, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> I'm not sure yet if the non-VST3 version doesn't cause the issue at all, but it didn't happen to me so far. Apparently, if this would be the solution, I see no other way than replacing all BBCSO instances as non-VST3 versions and setting the articulation switching up again one by one in each of them.
> Lots of work that I don't have the time for right now. I got an answer from the Spitfire support, it was mentioned that they are trying to recreate the problem. Right now, I'm hoping for a fix in the near future.


I appreciate that, Ive been messing with it with no luck so far, i found the CC32 values for articulation but it isnt sending the information to the plugin.
hopefully soon it will work.


----------



## Afstudios (May 28, 2020)

I did notice that the VST2 version doesnt have the midi input event bus in the settings so thats probably why it wont work.


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 28, 2020)

Afstudios said:


> I appreciate that, Ive been messing with it with no luck so far, i found the CC32 values for articulation but it isnt sending the information to the plugin.
> hopefully soon it will work.


It should work if you put BRSO and BBCSO on the same MIDI Input port


----------



## visiblenoise (May 28, 2020)

Hey awesome! I'll be coming back when I eventually upgrade my computer to be able to run BBCSO.

I have a workflow question - in the screenshot it looks like you have one big pattern for every instrument, do you always do that? I'm in the habit of just creating separate patterns as needed for different phrases/song sections because I've not really thought about it, and I'm wondering if I should try it this way.


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 28, 2020)

visiblenoise said:


> I have a workflow question - in the screenshot it looks like you have one big pattern for every instrument, do you always do that?


I used to have one pattern per instrument but changed that with the second version of the template. The screenshot shows the first version, so it's outdated.. 
Currently, I think one pattern for tuned orchestra and one for untuned percussion works best for my workflow.


----------



## Afstudios (May 29, 2020)

it route the notes, but for some reason it isnt sending the articulations


----------



## LightYgm1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Key switching works for me when I select "Hold KS momentarily".

Edit: this is strange: it works fine until I delete some instruments from my template...

Edit2: it's not the instruments... it's the tempo! Under 76 BPM the plugin doesn't work (but why?)


----------



## FabIV (Jun 11, 2020)

Kalzarius said:


> Oh good grief.
> 
> Well, hopefully they will get it sorted. I wonder what changed in FL Studio 20.7 to cause this and I wonder further whether it affects the regular VST version or just the VST3. It seemed to be the VST3 version that had the issue for me, as my test file with VST2 didn't seem to have the issue.


Same here, but it also does not work anymore when I install an older version of F-L

I now completely regret, that I updated


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 12, 2020)

FabIV said:


> Same here, but it also does not work anymore when I install an older version of F-L
> 
> I now completely regret, that I updated


I'm in contact with the Spitifre Support. I can't hurt though if they get a couple of more tickets about this issue, so they see this is a major thing.


----------



## FabIV (Jun 12, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> I'm in contact with the Spitifre Support. I can't hurt though if they get a couple of more tickets about this issue, so they see this is a major thing.


You are right, I will contact them as well.


----------



## FabIV (Jun 12, 2020)

Sorry for double posting here, but I think there is a solution.

I forced the plugin to crash and try to find out how it can be brought back by changing options.

The good news,
there seems to be one,​the bad news:
it has to be applied to each instance of the spitfire player.​

Long story short: just uncheck "Process inactive inputs and outputs" under the "Plugin Settings --> Processing"

I had no more issues after that change. Neither during composing nor after or during rendering.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 12, 2020)

FabIV said:


> Sorry for double posting here, but I think there is a solution.
> 
> I forced the plugin to crash and try to find out how it can be brought back by changing options.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tipp! I'll try that out as soon as possible. First, Spitfire Support has to provide me additional library resets

EDIT: Got it reseted


----------



## FabIV (Jun 12, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Thanks for the tipp! I'll try that out as soon as possible. First, Spitfire Support has to provide me additional library resets
> 
> EDIT: Got it reseted


If it helps I can change the settings of the plugin for you. I only own the core version so I use a reduced template, so I am not sure if it works properly when I do the changes. There was btw. also a routing error for the untuned percussions 🙃
But you did already so much with the cc32 switch options. It would be a pleasure to give something back.


----------



## LightYgm1 (Jun 12, 2020)

LightYgm1 said:


> Key switching works for me when I select "Hold KS momentarily".
> 
> Edit: this is strange: it works fine until I delete some instruments from my template...
> 
> Edit2: it's not the instruments... it's the tempo! Under 76 BPM the plugin doesn't work (but why?)



I know how to fix this problem: just turn up the PPQ in Project settings!
Now I can work without CC32 and just use keyswitches!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 12, 2020)

FabIV said:


> If it helps I can change the settings of the plugin for you. I only own the core version so I use a reduced template, so I am not sure if it works properly when I do the changes. There was btw. also a routing error for the untuned percussions 🙃
> But you did already so much with the cc32 switch options. It would be a pleasure to give something back.


Thank you, sounds worth a try!


LightYgm1 said:


> I know how to fix this problem: just turn up the PPQ in Project settings!
> Now I can work without CC32 and just use keyswitches!


Interesting. How high is your PPQ setting so that it works for you?



*Message from the Spitfire Support regarding the loud noise error:*

_"It turns out that this is actually an issue in FL Studio. We have received confirmation from Image Line that this will be resolved in a forthcoming update. This will resolve the error with the VST3."_


----------



## LightYgm1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Thank you, sounds worth a try!
> 
> Interesting. How high is your PPQ setting so that it works for you?
> 
> ...


At 192 I can go down to 40 BPM. The higher the PPQ the slower it works!


----------



## El Buhdai (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't use BBCSO but I would love to know how to get my hands on the BRSO Articulate plugin. This is the second time I've heard of it but I can't find a way to download and access it.

EDIT: Oh I see he recently released it publicly! Nevermind, please disregard this message.


----------



## FabIV (Jun 12, 2020)

El Buhdai said:


> I don't use BBCSO but I would love to know how to get my hands on the BRSO Articulate plugin. This is the second time I've heard of it but I can't find a way to download and access it.











The Blake Robinson Synthetic Orchestra - BRSO Articulate


BRSO Articulate is a free plugin I've developed for FL Studio 10+ that simplifies the process of using 'Keyswitches' in your compositions. It allows you to utilise any of the 16 Voice Colours in the piano roll to activate a particular keyswitch, mod wheel value or UACC code in your sample...




www.syntheticorchestra.com


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 21, 2020)

Just updated to the newest version v2.2. This one includes a workarround for the horrible sound error.
Thanks to @FabIV for helping out!


----------



## Peter Satera (Jun 21, 2020)

If anyone wants a BBCSO Discover Template for FL Studio you can download that here.

You will need at least, Fl Studio 20.6.1, BRSO v1.0.8, BBCSO Discover.


----------



## Geppinho (Jul 2, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Just updated to the newest version v2.2. This one includes a workarround for the horrible sound error.
> Thanks to @FabIV for helping out!


I stumbled upon this thread because the combination fl studio and BBC seems not to be too widespread. After downloading your template I just registered here so I could thank you for your awesome work! Sooo great. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 2, 2020)

Geppinho said:


> I stumbled upon this thread because the combination fl studio and BBC seems not to be too widespread. After downloading your template I just registered here so I could thank you for your awesome work! Sooo great. Thanks so much for sharing


Very happy to hear that! Have fun with it!


----------



## Geppinho (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi @Bluemount Score and @Peter Satera -
I am curious: since both of you have created excellent templates, have you considered to submit them for the spitfire audio page? It bugs me that FL studio is pretty much the last DAW which doesn't (seem to) have a BBCSO template there.


----------



## Peter Satera (Jul 9, 2020)

Geppinho said:


> Hi @Bluemount Score and @Peter Satera -
> I am curious: since both of you have created excellent templates, have you considered to submit them for the spitfire audio page? It bugs me that FL studio is pretty much the last DAW which doesn't (seem to) have a BBCSO template there.




I didn't realise there was anywhere we could submit 'em!


----------



## Geppinho (Jul 9, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> I didn't realise there was anywhere we could submit 'em!


https://www.spitfireaudiothepage.com/posts/core-templates and same for discover


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 9, 2020)

Geppinho said:


> Hi @Bluemount Score and @Peter Satera -
> I am curious: since both of you have created excellent templates, have you considered to submit them for the spitfire audio page? It bugs me that FL studio is pretty much the last DAW which doesn't (seem to) have a BBCSO template there.



Let me quote Christian on that  :


christianhenson said:


> This is so great, I'll recommend it for THE PAGE!



Sadly yet didn't happen! Who uses FL Studio, the uncrowned best DAW worldwide, anyways...


----------



## Ashieneedshelp (Aug 13, 2020)

Hey does anyone know how to setup BRSO articulate with BBC symphony orchestra? the template provided seems too heavy for my PC to handle asks me to close FL studio every time I try to load the template. I don't need the template I just need to know how to set it up with BRSO if there are any articles or videos explaining this! kindly link me up, please!


----------



## Peter Satera (Aug 13, 2020)

Ashieneedshelp said:


> Hey does anyone know how to setup BRSO articulate with BBC symphony orchestra? the template provided seems too heavy for my PC to handle asks me to close FL studio every time I try to load the template. I don't need the template I just need to know how to set it up with BRSO if there are any articles or videos explaining this! kindly link me up, please!



I released one, ( it's somewhere in this thread) it's quite light and will hopefully be easy enough to deconstruct.

If not, I'll help you out with a video.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 5, 2021)

Just updated the template to v2.3

Minor changes / fixes, see original post!


----------



## d C (Jan 13, 2021)

Are you planning on updating with the new content in version 1.2.0 such as muted brass?

Also any possibility of a Core version instead of only Pro?


----------



## d C (Jan 14, 2021)

I actually edited my own Core template by stripping out the pro-only instruments from yours. I still can't download update 1.2.0 so this is still for version 1.19 for now.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 14, 2021)

d C said:


> Are you planning on updating with the new content in version 1.2.0 such as muted brass?
> 
> Also any possibility of a Core version instead of only Pro?


Yes, I'll be updating the template as soon as I can, however I yet haven't received the update yet.
I'm not planning to do a Core only version for now, as I think it's rather easy to just swap between the versions (that's what they are made for) and unused instruments can be ignored or deleted


----------



## d C (Jan 14, 2021)

Now that I've been using this template a bit I generally love it (thank you for taking the time to assemble it!) but think there was one important oversight: the untuned percussion. Having them all on one track simply doesn't work except in the unlikely event that you never ever want two sounds to play at once. On the other hand, breaking it out into 13 separate tracks seems unwieldly. Not sure what the best solution is.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 14, 2021)

d C said:


> Now that I've been using this template a bit I generally love it (thank you for taking the time to assemble it!) but think there was one important oversight: the untuned percussion. Having them all on one track simply doesn't work except in the unlikely event that you never ever want two sounds to play at once. On the other hand, breaking it out into 13 separate tracks seems unwieldly. Not sure what the best solution is.


Thanks for the feedback, this is exactly what stood out to me too when using it... I'll try to consider a different approach to this within the next update.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 15, 2021)

UPDATED!

version 2.5
for FL Studio 20.8 +

- BBCSO Update 1.2.0
- Cimbasso added
- muted brass articulations added
- there is now one MULTI instance of BBCSO for untuned percussion incl. all instruments, AND seperate instances for the individual untuned percussion instruments. Decide with which of both options you like to work!
- some mixer changes


----------



## d C (Jan 16, 2021)

Great work, thanks again!

I did notice that all of the unpitched percussion tracks have their color #1 labelled "anvil" and use the anvil note names instead of the appropriate note names for what they are. I would fix it myself but I don't know how to.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 16, 2021)

d C said:


> Great work, thanks again!
> 
> I did notice that all of the unpitched percussion tracks have their color #1 labelled "anvil" and use the anvil note names instead of the appropriate note names for what they are. I would fix it myself but I don't know how to.


Whoops, it got late yesterday 
It's an easy fix, will update the links soon


EDIT: Done (I just removed the word "Anvil" for each of them)


----------



## d C (Jan 16, 2021)

It looks like the download links both say the files were deleted?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 16, 2021)

d C said:


> It looks like the download links both say the files were deleted?


I made some minor changes, they are back up! See original post


----------



## Geppinho (Jan 16, 2021)

whow, you're incredibly fast with these updates! Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Geppinho (Jan 16, 2021)

Did they change something with the scaling? Since the update the plugin window is suddenly larger - it can be changed in settings/interface/ (set to <1.0) but as it seems this value doesnt actually change the default (so it needs to be changed for every instance in the template?!)... really?!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 16, 2021)

Geppinho said:


> Did they change something with the scaling? Since the update the plugin window is suddenly larger - it can be changed in settings/interface/ (set to <1.0) but as it seems this value doesnt actually change the default (so it needs to be changed for every instance in the template?!)... really?!


Hm didn't notice that. Neither did I change the size myself in the project


----------



## Geppinho (Jan 16, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> Hm didn't notice that. Neither did I change the size myself in the project


something strange going on with both my PCs. Update went fine, it says "1.2" in the VST window but no muted brass. plus the scaling issues... looks like a bit of work.


----------



## d C (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey, quick question about how to best use this template. Automating mod wheel/expression - how to best go about it? Do I automate the BBCSO plugin itself or pass midi data through BRSO Articulate? Does it even matter what approach I use? I just want to be able to do proper swells/hairpins/etc in the piano roll lol.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 21, 2021)

d C said:


> Hey, quick question about how to best use this template. Automating mod wheel/expression - how to best go about it? Do I automate the BBCSO plugin itself or pass midi data through BRSO Articulate? Does it even matter what approach I use? I just want to be able to do proper swells/hairpins/etc in the piano roll lol.


I made it with the purpose in mind to have everything (automation, keyswitches) done with BRSO. All functions are linked correctly and everything I change inside the BBCSO plug-in itself stays fixed once set


----------



## mrpvi (Jul 25, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> - reverb is now Valhalla Room (instead of RC48), which you of course can still replace by your own reverb 100% wet plugin


Hi, thanks for your work. I had an old template, i don't know from where, and was pleased to see, there is a improved one!
I wanted to ask, why you choose valhalla instead of the stock plugin Reeverb? Of yourse, i can change it every time. I don't want to buy valhalla.
And is this wet and dry thing neccessary? Why not using the mix level knob on the right of the FX slots?

Thanks


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 26, 2021)

mrpvi said:


> Hi, thanks for your work. I had an old template, i don't know from where, and was pleased to see, there is a improved one!
> I wanted to ask, why you choose valhalla instead of the stock plugin Reeverb? Of yourse, i can change it every time. I don't want to buy valhalla.
> And is this wet and dry thing neccessary? Why not using the mix level knob on the right of the FX slots?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, glad you like it. Short answer to both: Personal habits. You don't need to buy Valhalla and can use any other reverb or non at all, I just don't like the stock verb inside FL Studio.
Also no need to use the XYZ Controller for wet / dry / panning. It's more of a "cool feature" that I, to be honest, didn't even include in other new templates as I recently found that I myself didn't make real use of it.


----------



## mrpvi (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. Are the empty mixer track inserts for separation? Do they have any other purpose?
There is now one 'MAIN' Pattern. Do you add all the stuff for all instruments there, right? And the dynamics for example, there as well? And you use the dynamics knob provided by the plugin, right?

What it this line at the MAIN Pattern? I changed the violin 1 leader dynamics, which is already there, and now there is another line, which is the dynamics level. I like this, it's better than the filled areas i normally see. but this one line is still there.

And the instruments sections have separate colors too, it did'nt know this is possible. Very cool.


----------



## mrpvi (Jul 30, 2021)

Ahhh wait, this line is the entirety of all other dynamics. I changed all and it's now gone.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 23, 2021)

mrpvi said:


> Thanks for your reply. Are the empty mixer track inserts for separation? Do they have any other purpose?
> There is now one 'MAIN' Pattern. Do you add all the stuff for all instruments there, right? And the dynamics for example, there as well? And you use the dynamics knob provided by the plugin, right?
> 
> What it this line at the MAIN Pattern? I changed the violin 1 leader dynamics, which is already there, and now there is another line, which is the dynamics level. I like this, it's better than the filled areas i normally see. but this one line is still there.
> ...


Sorry for not replying, I didn't check this thread in months. Hope you got it all figured out!


----------



## jimmyjimjim78 (Jan 30, 2022)

HUGE HUGE HUGE thank you to the OP. Might you give me a breakdown of who you've sorted this or perhaps point me to something I might read to better understand this? The reason I ask is because the articulate plugin doesn't seem to change between articulations. Perhaps I'm missing something simple here?

Also, if I replace the verb plugins you've used with something else, what might I consider for the preset? Just something chamber/hall-ish?


----------

